# how to identify dimm socket in my motherboard



## hecxy

hi

please help me with this problem.... im wondering how to know what dimm socket do i have in my motherboard without looking the manual of the board.
is it possible to know the dimm socket by just only looking at driver cd of the board...


please help..

thank you in advance
hecxy


----------



## Leenis24

you mean the RAM slots, by what you call DIMM(dual in-line memory module). depending on the motherboard you have you could have 2,4,or 6 of these slots. all parallel to each other.


----------



## johnb35

hecxy said:


> hi
> 
> please help me with this problem.... im wondering how to know what dimm socket do i have in my motherboard without looking the manual of the board.
> is it possible to know the dimm socket by just only looking at driver cd of the board...
> 
> 
> please help..
> 
> thank you in advance
> hecxy



The easiest thing to do would be to give us the brand and model of computer you have if its store bought or the motherboard model number if its a custom built system.  Then we can tell what type of memory you have installed.  Or you can download a program called cpuz which will also tell you what you have.


----------



## hecxy

i have this board ASUS p5kpl-am-se

actually i know what ram do i have...  i only want to know if it is possible to know what dimm slot do i have in my board by just only knowing the brand of my board.. is it possible? is there  a shortcut method here....


----------



## johnb35

It has ddr2 memory slots because you have ddr2 memory.  Unless i'm not understanding your question.


----------



## xxartanisxx

Memory Type:  	DDR2

	  Memory Supported:  	667MHz DDR2
	  	800MHz DDR2
	  	1066MHz DDR2 (OverClocking)

	  Number of Pins:  	240-Pin

	  Number of Slots:  	2

	  Maximum Memory Supported:  	4GB

	  Max. Memory Supported Per Slot:  	2GB

IDK what else to answer with haha?


----------



## Rit

xxartanisxx said:


> Memory Type:  	DDR2
> 
> Memory Supported:  	667MHz DDR2
> 800MHz DDR2
> 1066MHz DDR2 (OverClocking)
> 
> Number of Pins:  	240-Pin
> 
> Number of Slots:  	2
> 
> Maximum Memory Supported:  	4GB
> 
> Max. Memory Supported Per Slot:  	2GB
> 
> IDK what else to answer with haha?



I think that's it unless he can clarify his/her question


----------



## hecxy

thank you for all the reply

actually i know that information already..

i just wanna know if there is a easy one to identify how many pins are the dimm socket is.. by just only looking at the board personally.. or by just looking at the support cd. is it possible?

thank you again
hecxy


----------



## johnb35

The support cd will tell you nothing about the memory slots.  All you have to know is what type of memory the board takes and you know how many pins it is.

ddr2 is 240 pins with a notch in a certain spot

ddr3 is 240 pins with a notch in different spot then ddr2, so you can't interchange them

ddr is 184 pins with a notch in a certain spot.

None of these can be interchanged.


----------



## hecxy

thanks for all the reply..

thats what i want to know..

now i know it..


----------



## xxartanisxx

xxartanisxx said:


> Memory Type:  	DDR2
> 
> Memory Supported:  	667MHz DDR2
> 800MHz DDR2
> 1066MHz DDR2 (OverClocking)
> 
> Number of Pins:  	240-Pin
> 
> Number of Slots:  	2
> 
> Maximum Memory Supported:  	4GB
> 
> Max. Memory Supported Per Slot:  	2GB
> 
> IDK what else to answer with haha?



Number of Pins:  	240-Pin 

is what you have???


----------

